# 65 Flamboyant Lime J3 2 spd. Standard



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

Never even been cleaned/detailed  but here's my 65 ( LA ) standard Factory Original Paint Stingray with the 2 speed Overdrive Blueband rear hub and front caliper brake. Only tires & seat changed for riding, badge was shot from chain & lock hanging and high hoop was strengthened at bottom along the was.


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 18, 2021)

mrg,

That J38 has it’s glow going on! Great paint!

Your bike looks like it wasn’t subjected to the hot sun for most of its life. No sun bake paint there.

That‘s a late ‘65 and the end of that famous Lime on a Stingray.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't know from 65-90 but I've owned it for around 30 yrs, had it hanging in storage for 20 then in my garage for the rest. I've told the story here but wish I knew the whole story behind my Lime 64 with almost new paint on most of the bike. bought it to replace my original 63-4 I've posted here before. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/64-lime.74838/ this is how the 64 looks now. and last pic is me on my original 63-4 standard I bought around 64-5 and added a few things.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2021)

wow 2 very nice bikes !!


----------



## vince72 (Nov 18, 2021)

Nice!!


----------

